# Would this be a good choice ?



## ziggyross (Oct 10, 2013)

I am thinking about starting to grow indoors. I was thinking about this setup or the 600 wt version. I am looking for a complete grow room setup. Any other suggestions would be appreciated. 

hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTG-400w-Original-Stacker-Soil-Grow-Tent-Kit#


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 10, 2013)

IMO, no, this is way too much money for what it is.  First of all it appears (though I could be wrong) that it comes with lower quality everything.  I do not believe the reflector is air cooled--that is an upgrade.  The ballast is a magnetic ballast--the digital is an upgrade.  The duct booster fan will not work--yup another upgrade.  You will almost surely need a carbon filter--another upgrade.  The rest of what comes with the package are inexpensive things to make it look like it has more than it has--the timer, the grow bags, the hangers, a 6" clip on fan, etc.  The 400W set-up has a $460 price tag....and then you need to add shipping on top of that.

Here is a 400W digital dimmable with a cool tube, HPS and MH bulbs, timer, and hangers--$139  hXXp://www.amazon.com/Apollo-Horticulture-GLK400CT24E-Digital-Dimmable/dp/B00547I5I8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381412326&sr=8-1&keywords=400w+hps

Here is a 4" fan and filter combo for $110  hXXp://www.amazon.com/VenTech-IF4CF412-Inline-Virgin-Charcoal/dp/B004Q2ER5C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381412514&sr=8-1&keywords=4%22+fan+filter

Here is a 3 x 3 tent (a 40" x 40" tent is too large for a 400W light) for $85.  hXXp://www.amazon.com/MILLIARD-Mylar-100%25-Reflective-Hydroponic/dp/B00ETBE00M/ref=sr_1_29?ie=UTF8&qid=1381412784&sr=8-29&keywords=grow+tent

You get the idea.  These are all upgraded products with shipping included or added and you are at $334.  The only things not here that is with the HTG package are grow bags, soil, nutes, a small seed starter tray, and a small clip on oscillation fan.  All this is probably available locally for around $50.


----------



## ziggyross (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks HG that's what I needed to know. I will check these out.


----------



## ziggyross (Oct 10, 2013)

HG one more question. If I step up to the 600 wt cool tube could I still use a 400 wt bulb if desired. Just a thought because the price difference is so low. That way if the electric bill gets out of control I could step back a little.


----------



## 7thG (Oct 10, 2013)

I believe the grow light she recommended has a dimmable ballast which means you can dial it down to 75 or 50% power with the same bulb.


----------



## CatFish (Oct 10, 2013)

I have run 250 watt MH bulbs in my 600 watt light if it's dimmable you can go smaller not bigger.


----------



## ziggyross (Oct 11, 2013)

Cool beans, Thanks 7th and Catfish.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 12, 2013)

ziggyross said:
			
		

> HG one more question. If I step up to the 600 wt cool tube could I still use a 400 wt bulb if desired. Just a thought because the price difference is so low. That way if the electric bill gets out of control I could step back a little.


 
IMO, No. In general, the wattage of the bulb must match the wattage of the bulb.  I am quite surprised that a 600W ballast did not immediately fry a 250W bulb.  One of the reasons I like the dimmable ballasts is that you only have the 1 bulb and can pick to lower the wattage.  I am one of those that reads the directions and then goes with manufacturer recommendations.  If you can use a different wattage bulb, it should tell you with the instructions for the ballast.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 12, 2013)

ziggyross said:
			
		

> HG one more question. If I step up to the 600 wt cool tube could I still use a 400 wt bulb if desired. Just a thought because the price difference is so low. That way if the electric bill gets out of control I could step back a little.



No it will work but you destroying the lower wattage bulb. The initial start up wattage to fire the bulb up is the same. thiis causes the filament to burn out real fast.


----------

